# Sling adapter gives me HD off of TV2?



## apinkel (May 28, 2004)

Is it correct to say that the only way to HD out of the TV2 feature of the 722 boxes is by using the sling adapter and a PC client (assuming the network connnection is fast enough to allow HD streaming)?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

In theory yes.


----------



## apinkel (May 28, 2004)

Any particular reason you say "In theory"?


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

It's been discontinued. See Wikipedia


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Actually I said "In theory" because theoretically you'll get HD out of it, but only on your own home network.

That Slingcatcher listed in the Wikipedia article isn't the one we're still waiting for for the 922.


----------



## apinkel (May 28, 2004)

Gotcha. I've got a 722k in the living room and on occasion I would like to be able to watch TV in my office on my PC... and it sounds like the sling adapter would allow me to watch HD on that PC as opposed to using the standard TV2 out which is only SD.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

If you use an actual Slingbox, (Pro HD) and hook up the component out of the receiver to the slingbox, the picture in your home (on your network) is excellent. I have an old desktop computer connected to my downstairs TV dedicated to the upstairs HD receiver through a slingbox for times I don't want to transfer programs from there onto the EHD to watch on the big screen downstairs.


----------



## apinkel (May 28, 2004)

I was thinking about getting an actual sling box instead of the dish sling adapter, the only issue I see with that is it limits me to one HD feed coming out of the DVR whereas the sling adapter would give me two HD feeds (TV1 on the main TV, sling TV2 to the PC) at the same time.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

A standard Sling adapter takes control of the main output on the receiver.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

I just got a 722 and Sling Adapter. It is definitely broadcasting HD quality when you select that setting. I have a 30Mbps connection, and it uses about 4Mbps to broadcast the HD stream over the Internet. It is very nice quality. It is far superior to my Slingbox Classic (SD).


----------



## apinkel (May 28, 2004)

Only 4Mps... that's pretty impressive for an HD stream (I'm used to OTA ATSC where it's recommended that you need a 20Mbps connection). I guess new codecs have improved dramatically in recent years.

Have you had any performance/reliability issues with it?


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

apinkel said:


> Only 4Mps... that's pretty impressive for an HD stream (I'm used to OTA ATSC where it's recommended that you need a 20Mbps connection). I guess new codecs have improved dramatically in recent years.
> 
> Have you had any performance/reliability issues with it?


Well OTA HD has far more bandwith and data, compaired to HD that streams from the satllite...

Is that what your talking about?


----------

